# 67 impala hide-away headlights



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Is this a conversion,or an option??What do you need for the conversion??


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

option,good luck finding that front end. big money there


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW THE PRODUCTION NUMBER OF THE HIDE AWAY LIGHTS ... AM STARTING TO SEE MORE 67 IMPALAS COMMING OUT WITH THE HIDE AWAY LIGHTS


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 5 2008, 06:58 PM~11019003
> *DOES ANY BODY KNOW THE PRODUCTION NUMBER OF THE HIDE AWAY LIGHTS ...  AM STARTING TO SEE MORE  67 IMPALAS COMMING OUT WITH THE HIDE AWAY LIGHTS
> *


I was thinking guys were making thier own,I have a 67 rag that I'd like to throw those on along with the corner lights.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 5 2008, 06:27 PM~11019109
> *I was thinking guys were making thier own,I have a 67 rag that I'd like to throw those on along with the corner lights.
> *


LOL... THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A 67 WITH HIDE AWAY LIGHTS WAS THAT BLACK 67 FROM LIFESTYLE..... I THOUGHT THE SAME THING... THATS EASILY OVER A $3000. UPGRADE.... AND GOOD LUCK IN FINDING IT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 5 2008, 06:27 PM~11019109
> *I was thinking guys were making thier own,I have a 67 rag that I'd like to throw those on along with the corner lights.
> *


If you're really serious , look in Hemmings Motor News. There are a few places in there that part out a lot of Chevys. I'm sure you can find a setup from one of the yards that advertise in there, but it won't be cheap.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Got one of those sitting out in the country never knew the hideaway lights were rare.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 5 2008, 04:18 PM~11018648
> *Is this a conversion,or an option??What do you need for the conversion??
> 
> 
> ...


CONTACT EMPIRE CUSTOMS :0 

Empire Customs Inc.
847 N. Stone Ave
Tucson, Az 85705
(520) 888-7639
Empire Customs Myspace


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I was told that these were hand made. The homie from Lifestyles said he tried three different ways before he got them right. They were not an optin on the cars in 67. Only 68 and 69.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

68 option converted to a 67....


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jul 9 2008, 12:08 PM~11047002
> *CONTACT THESE GUYS I WAS TOLD THEY DID THESE FOR THIS 67....  AND THIS IS NO CONVERSION... :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :no:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 8 2008, 02:36 PM~11039448
> *I was told that these were hand made. The homie from Lifestyles said he tried three different ways before he got them right. They were not an optin on the cars in 67. Only 68 and 69.
> *


correct,its a custom job.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jul 6 2008, 07:38 PM~11024712
> *CONTACT EMPIRE CUSTOMS  :0
> 
> Empire Customs Inc.
> ...


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 9 2008, 12:36 PM~11047279
> *:uh:  :nono:
> *


Just out of chisme sake. Why the :nono:?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Jul 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11018648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not on any of these homie...all of them were custom made...!!!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Shouldn't be too hard to fabricate. You would need a '67 grill as a donor, maybe two. You could use and modify the hidden headlight mechanisms off of many different types of cars. In fact, the RS Camaro and the '68-69 Impala/Caprice use many of the same pieces. The RS Camaro mechanisms can be bought new. Just takes some work and some ability to fabricate.


----------



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)

i got a 68 wit hideaways, 68 was the first year, the people that have them on the 67s are modiefied they take them from a 68 and modify them. that was nt an option in 67


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0ngbeach13_@Jul 11 2008, 11:23 PM~11069624
> *i got a 68 wit hideaways, 68 was the first year, the people that have them on the 67s are modiefied they take them from a 68 and modify them.  that was nt an option in 67
> *


 :nono: no parts from a 68 on my car.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 12 2008, 11:29 AM~11070985
> *:nono: no parts from a 68 on my car.
> *


tried telling htem, they don't listen!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 12 2008, 09:29 AM~11070985
> *:nono: no parts from a 68 on my car.
> *


so your hideaway lights for the 67 are real and correct for your car and not modifyed ............btw bro, can you post pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

did the 67 come with hideaway lights as a rare option or were they custom made???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 18 2008, 01:11 AM~11117916
> *so your hideaway lights for the 67 are real and correct for your car and not modifyed ............btw bro, can you post pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> did the 67 come with hideaway lights as a rare option or were they custom made???
> *


do you guys not read...THEY'RE CUSTOM MADE...!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 18 2008, 12:38 PM~11121410
> *do you guys not read...THEY'RE CUSTOM MADE...!!!
> *


i did read, but then you have one dude with a 67 saying his does not have any parts from a 68, well maybe from another year then??? bottom line there not original, i did some research last night and 68 was the first year for the Impala/Caprice still looks good though :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 18 2008, 01:30 PM~11121834
> *i did read, but then you have one dude with a 67 saying his does not have any parts from a 68, well maybe from another year then???  bottom line there not original, i did some research last night and 68 was the first year for the Impala/Caprice  still looks good though    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


theres not a single part of a 68 on that car trust me everything was custom made


----------



## Phatd (Jun 10, 2012)

I know this thread is a little dated, so I figured id ask for an update. Does anyone sell a kit for this yet?


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

ALL custom made

i called empire few month ago,they told me around 4k $ +/- 2 weeks of work...

other than that... Devil's charriot (lifestyle) 
debos67
and myself ! are all custom made , no bolt on kit...or 1968 parts were used...so GOOD LUCK !

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/319493-1967-vert-impala-3.html#post15545972


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Cougar Cougar Cougar!!!!!!!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

steve 67 impala said:


> ALL custom made
> 
> i called empire few month ago,they told me around 4k $ +/- 2 weeks of work...
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

miata acuators and doors from a LTD, recess the headlights so the doors don't hit them.....................


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/hideaway-headlight-actuators-23911/


----------

